# World Wide Corals



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So on our Disney trip I decided to hit up World Wide Corals and I must admit I was really stunned by their display tanks and livestock that they had. 
The unit itself isn't huge but their corals were amazing and fairly priced well. Nothing crazy on prices really except a few items.

I also found out that the Fragapalooza was this last weekend but decided the family came first. It was bad enough I went in an drooled at corals I couldn't bring back.

Anyways...here we go!!

Main display tank
disney day 3 051 by relax142, on Flickr

no explanation needed..
disney day 3 049 by relax142, on Flickr

amazing piece!! Was more neon in person and a steal at $300 for the colony
disney day 3 039 by relax142, on Flickr

Nice colors on this bad boy
disney day 3 030 by relax142, on Flickr

the colors didn't come out on this one, I'll have to photoshop it a bit later
disney day 3 028 by relax142, on Flickr

Purple torch with gold tips. Think of a aussie gold torch but purple
disney day 3 025 by relax142, on Flickr

I don't remember the type of coral, and I have a better shot of this one
disney day 3 021 by relax142, on Flickr

Infamous piece on the top there!!!! Tons of drool on the glass of this tank. This is in their first display tank as you go in
disney day 3 002 by relax142, on Flickr

The larger display tank with mostly SPS. Alot of plating and encrusting monti's and such. The bottom of the tank was bare and they have the whole bottom growing with tons of monti's. They had a rainbow monti on the bottom that was around 20 inches!!!

disney day 3 055 by relax142, on Flickr

disney day 3 053 by relax142, on Flickr

I just wish I could have brought a few pieces back!!


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Stunning!

I don't remember the type of coral, and I have a better shot of this one
disney day 3 021 by relax142, on Flickr

It's tiger sponge


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice MR chicharron I really like the mix of monti caps.
Thanks for sharing


----------

